# What were some of your best new ideas that worked this year and why?



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

I stole a few recipes off here that went over really well like the antipasto skewers and the mini pumpkin pie bites. The Jello shots are always a hit - I make them like jigglers either with Halloween themed cookie cut-outs or Jello/ice cube/candy molds. This was our first year of Tempt Your Fate, with balloons, and that was a success. And everyone really liked our casket cooler/prize container (we divided it in half since it's a full sized casket that was actually intended for dead body use). Oh, and the nacho bar was well received too!


----------



## 13thour (Oct 29, 2008)

I would say my two way mirror worked great and had a lot of insight from here about my shiatsu massager that ran strong for 2 1/2 hrs, very happy with this year, already starting to think about next yr. I strive and take pride in homemade props and this site has helped me for the last 3 yrs.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Omg... yes I agree with the syringes! I had them for the first time this year and my guests were fascinated with them!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Elise...love the casket cooler and Nacho bar idea! Always looking for new things for next year...started looking on line for great sales today!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree 13thhour about the homemade props...we like making them and being able to re-purpose or come up with a different spot for them next year! We want to make a coffin cooler for next year!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I was a nurse, and last year I searched high and low for iv bags for jello shots...I made a recipe called Liquid Valium from allrecipes.com...it was delicious and so much fun to pass around....I think I might use them at our crazy Christmas party and give shots of "Holiday Cheer"


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I also ordered new IV Feeding tube bags...I loved the idea, but they poured pretty slow....


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I have two best and worst ideas. 

Firstly my 2 WORST ideas EVER were absinthe and the other was deciding to make a psychedelic forest in the house. The forest looked AWESOME and helped keep a usually ignored room busy and full of guests but not worth 15 hours of my time!!! The absinthe was just WAY too easy to accidentally over-do-it. I had 5 drinks over the course of 4 hours with food (only 1 was absinthe) clearly enough to make anyone drunk but I am no lightweight and I don't remember the second half of the party!!!!

The 2 BEST ideas I had was to set up my projector with random themed videos on one wall and backlights. I thought people might find the videos to be pretentious and silly but it entertained people for hours as they tried to figure out what the clips were and what the hidden (non-existent) message was. The backlights were tons of fun and people got people in the mood to get up and dance which has not been a common occurrence in years past.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so techi challenged...what do you mean when you say a projector? I love the backlight idea, we had a disco ball and that added allot to the dance area (garage)....and never tried Absinthe, but heard it's pretty potent! We had Blavod this year, but since my bartender was a no show due to weather, we have alot left.


star_girl_mag said:


> I have two best and worst ideas.
> 
> Firstly my 2 WORST ideas EVER were absinthe and the other was deciding to make a psychedelic forest in the house. The forest looked AWESOME and helped keep a usually ignored room busy and full of guests but not worth 15 hours of my time!!! The absinthe was just WAY too easy to accidentally over-do-it. I had 5 drinks over the course of 4 hours with food (only 1 was absinthe) clearly enough to make anyone drunk but I am no lightweight and I don't remember the second half of the party!!!!
> 
> The 2 BEST ideas I had was to set up my projector with random themed videos on one wall and backlights. I thought people might find the videos to be pretentious and silly but it entertained people for hours as they tried to figure out what the clips were and what the hidden (non-existent) message was. The backlights were tons of fun and people got people in the mood to get up and dance which has not been a common occurrence in years past.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

*I replaced ALL lightbulbs with either a black light or colored bulb. This really set a great party mood (last year I thought I could just turn off the lights in the kitchen, but it was too dark and people kept turning them on to see, which made the rest of the party too light).

*As suggested by another member, I had two music playlists. It was easy to see when people were ready to dance!

*I made mini calzones a week before the party and froze them. They only had to be warmed in the oven right before the party. People loved them and they were super easy!

*At the last minute, we built a simple blockade for our driveway (two cones spray painted black with a pvc pipe coming out of the top and a plastic "chain" linking them). The way our house angles on our cul-de-sac lot, when someone parks in the driveway they can block many of our lights/props. Everyone driving up the street could immediately see our house all lit up!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Halloween Scream...like the idea about blocking the driveway...although this year we needed every available space off street due to snow! They set a parking ban at 10PM...try and find parking for 60ppl! But it all worked out. Last year I made the investment in all blue lights for the inside and outside of the house, with the exception of some purple strings here and there.
I also so appreciate a hired hand the night of the party! It wouldn't be the same for me or my husband without that person. This year it happend to be my friend who is going through a divorce, she mentioned to me she wanted to help, and I asked her if she would be interested. I always give about $100 for 4 hours of keeping the food managed, keeping dry ice going, passing a few goodies or shots, it's well worth putting into the party budget! 


Halloween Scream said:


> *I replaced ALL lightbulbs with either a black light or colored bulb. This really set a great party mood (last year I thought I could just turn off the lights in the kitchen, but it was too dark and people kept turning them on to see, which made the rest of the party too light).
> 
> *As suggested by another member, I had two music playlists. It was easy to see when people were ready to dance!
> 
> ...


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> *I made mini calzones a week before the party and froze them. They only had to be warmed in the oven right before the party. People loved them and they were super easy!


I would love the recipe for these if you don't mind sharing!  They sound yummy.



Halloween Scream said:


> *At the last minute, we built a simple blockade for our driveway (two cones spray painted black with a pvc pipe coming out of the top and a plastic "chain" linking them). The way our house angles on our cul-de-sac lot, when someone parks in the driveway they can block many of our lights/props. Everyone driving up the street could immediately see our house all lit up!


This reminds me: we didn't block our driveway off at at all, but we moved all of our cars out of it so there would be room. Then my SIL arrived early (expected since she was coming from out of state) and parked in the street and I guess everyone else just figured that meant the driveway was off-limits so no one parked in it. We had it lined with skull tikki torches and I hear it was super spooky walking up the vacant driveway with the lighting and torches and decor and all. Next party I'm definitely making sure it's empty! It was one of our best accidental ideas, lol.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I had any party so this year's driveway bash was my first. Everyone seemed to like all the food but I made spaghetti and meatballs and found that as people arrived early I could not enjoy their company since I was making noodles and setting up the food table. 

The prizes were a big hit and everyone told me they thought all my attention to detail was amazing. I used vampire teeth as the card holders to label the food spooky names. The candles on the tables were a huge hit too and they matched the spider web cupcake stands. 

Everyone told me I should have another party next year. If I do, I will make sure the menu has things that can be completely cooked or prepared ahead of time so I can enjoy everyone as they arrive.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Ghouliet...glad you had another party! Sounds like it was alot of fun, and that your friends enjoyed them selves. One of the best things I've done for our halloween bash is enlist help with the food serving the night of the party. I do set up a buffet area with chafing dishes, but it still seems like it takes alot of time to keep things managed during the party. This year I had a great friend offer to help, but in the past I've paid for help serving, keeping the chafing dishes and dry ice going, light clean up...I do alot of prep ahead of time, and all my cooking, so it's pretty easy, but worth it's weight in gold for me the night of the party to have fun and be a great host! Even at the beginning of the party, when people come in with food, she gladly takes it and gets it set out or passed around. Check out my pics from this year's party...you'll see my friend in her cute little french maid outfit. 




Ghouliet said:


> I can't remember the last time I had any party so this year's driveway bash was my first. Everyone seemed to like all the food but I made spaghetti and meatballs and found that as people arrived early I could not enjoy their company since I was making noodles and setting up the food table.
> 
> The prizes were a big hit and everyone told me they thought all my attention to detail was amazing. I used vampire teeth as the card holders to label the food spooky names. The candles on the tables were a huge hit too and they matched the spider web cupcake stands.
> 
> Everyone told me I should have another party next year. If I do, I will make sure the menu has things that can be completely cooked or prepared ahead of time so I can enjoy everyone as they arrive.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

crockpot meatballs - best invention EVAH  I got frozen meatballs, chili sauce and grape jelly (added a little grapefruit juice to that for some more bite) and just turned on the crockpot about 2 hours out from party time - stirring if I passed by... and they were soooo good! 

I tried to do several other easy things, but still supplemented with some storebought stuff, and it was so much easier than cooking everything from scratch. Also, preparing stuff a few days before was a lifesaver on the things i did end up making from scratch (like the deviled eggs and mini pumpkin pies).

We also did a haunted rocker scene in a bedroom that usually we just close off, and it was probably the biggest hit of the night as far as decor... I just blocked off the doorway with creepy cloth but you could still see through easily. 

We did a spider scavenger hunt this year too, and it was hilarious. I made a spider image/icon:








I sized them up to be about a 4-inch circle, and cut out about 60 of them, and taped them all over the house. Not really hidden, as I didn't want people to go digging through drawers or dump our books off the shelves... but they were "hidden in plain sight" (and put that in the invites as well to prevent the idea that they had to go digging!) and it was quite fun for the searchers and us as I would make a sweep when they swore they found them all... and say "nope, just saw a bunch in the bathroom!"


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Crockpot meatballs went over like gangbusters and was super easy. Definitely doing that again next year. Glad I trusted you all because I was convinced they were going to turn out awful.  Added red pepper jelly and it gave a nice kick.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Love the haunted Rocker scene...do you have a picture? My bedroom is at the end of the hallway, and I had a hanging skelly and strobed behind him for a cool kind of creepy look....
Also I make a different very easy meatball also....in the crockpot or oven ( i use alot of chafing dishes)....frozen meatballs (1 bag) 2 envelopes of brown gravy, 2 cans of cream of celery soup...combine it all and heat up...kinda like swedish meatballs...both recipes..can't go wrong!




Frankie's Girl said:


> crockpot meatballs - best invention EVAH  I got frozen meatballs, chili sauce and grape jelly (added a little grapefruit juice to that for some more bite) and just turned on the crockpot about 2 hours out from party time - stirring if I passed by... and they were soooo good!
> 
> I tried to do several other easy things, but still supplemented with some storebought stuff, and it was so much easier than cooking everything from scratch. Also, preparing stuff a few days before was a lifesaver on the things i did end up making from scratch (like the deviled eggs and mini pumpkin pies).
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

marigolddesigns said:


> Love the haunted Rocker scene...do you have a picture? My bedroom is at the end of the hallway, and I had a hanging skelly and strobed behind him for a cool kind of creepy look....
> Also I make a different very easy meatball also....in the crockpot or oven ( i use alot of chafing dishes)....frozen meatballs (1 bag) 2 envelopes of brown gravy, 2 cans of cream of celery soup...combine it all and heat up...kinda like swedish meatballs...both recipes..can't go wrong!


Just uploaded a bunch of pics, so I have a few of the Haunted Rocker (the video didn't turn out, unfortunately  )









the motor was attached to a small piece of masonite and wedged under the shelf that is the big white shape on the left. The motor arm was attached to a screw on the chair's bottom back rocker that was just out of sight.










Haunted rocker with the creepy cloth and "do not enter" tapes in place for the party. I also had a carousel music player (that played tinkly circus type classic music - VERY creepy in this setup) going with a 25 watt orange light off to the side (you couldn't see either)


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

i LOVE IT!!! What a great idea...may I use your idea for next year? Love the added carousel music...creepy! Now to figure out how to add a motor, I've never done anything like that.




Frankie's Girl said:


> Just uploaded a bunch of pics, so I have a few of the Haunted Rocker (the video didn't turn out, unfortunately  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

marigolddesigns said:


> i LOVE IT!!! What a great idea...may I use your idea for next year? Love the added carousel music...creepy! Now to figure out how to add a motor, I've never done anything like that.


I got help from Otaku - here's the link to the thread for the build (I started this back in 2009, and then ended up not using it until now!  )
I am not mechanically inclined at all, so the monster guts motor power pack with the quick connect was super easy and works for all sort of setups...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78709-rocking-chair-prop-hey-otaku.html

None of my videos look good of this, I really need to get a better camera.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Last year, I acquired a sterile, empty IV bag and tubing. I carefully filled the bag with vodka and added red food coloring. It looked just like a unit of blood (creepy, I know). I hung the whole aparatus on an IV pole. I would unclamp the IV tubing and fill a partygoers glass. I had a chemistry set on my bar to add to the effect.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

We did that for the first time also this year....I had one filled with Black Sambuca, and one filled with Pineapple Vodka ...we decided it kinda looked like urine, so totally gross...it would of been better in a cathetor bag!




mystic manor said:


> Last year, I acquired a sterile, empty IV bag and tubing. I carefully filled the bag with vodka and added red food coloring. It looked just like a unit of blood (creepy, I know). I hung the whole aparatus on an IV pole. I would unclamp the IV tubing and fill a partygoers glass. I had a chemistry set on my bar to add to the effect.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

FG...thanks for the link, and hopefully hubby will help me figure this out. I checked out the site for the parts, didn't see the quick connect, but we have time to figure this out.


----------



## Vintagegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Great ideas as always. We replace all lights with black light bulbs in some rooms and used all red light bulbs in others. The red was pretty cool especially for an all adult party, we decorated the red room with blood splatters fake knifes and razors it was pretty creepy. Can anyone post or reply where they got their IV bags and IV pole I just love that idea


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

The Jello syringes were a HUGE hit at my party last year. I am definitely going to have to buy more of those this year, the amount I bought was not enough and everyone kept asking for more. And mine were not even alcoholic! A lot of my guests were underage so instead of "shots" mine were just a mix of of jello mixed with juices and clear sodas like Sprite (to make them 'sparkling') but they were delicious and everyone loved the idea. I may also get some jello molds this year so people can just eat the jello too when we run out of syringes.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

RE: IV bags and IV poles. 
You can find both on Amazon. Just Google "Empty IV bags". If you know someone in the medical field, particularly a hospital pharmacist, these items are fairly easy to obtain (although IV poles wouldn't really apply to the pharmacy). The hospital pharmacist uses EMPTY, STERILE, IV bags to admix medications. I do not recommend anything other than empty and sterile for obvious safety reasons. If you are crafty enough, you can make your own IV pole out of electrical conduit (Lowes/Home Depot).


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

What worked out well for me was to take the day off before party day so I could prep food. Then used crock pots the day of to serve the food. Kept it all fairly simple. 

What didn't work was the zombie brain dip - no one ate it & it had to be tossed.....won't make it again. Also I think we had our party too early as not very many people came....


----------



## Vintagegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I saw the brain dip idea and thought it would be a great idea for this year. I am a little worried it would look to gross to eat but I am gonna make it with this awesome buffalo chicken dip that is gone in a blink of an eye every time I make it. I also picked up this large old silver platter to put it on at a thrift store for $10. So i will just make the dip and place it in the brain mold then unmold it when people arrive. Finishing touch, drizzle with franks red hot sauce to look like blood. Wish me luck


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Vintagegirl said:


> I saw the brain dip idea and thought it would be a great idea for this year. I am a little worried it would look to gross to eat but I am gonna make it with this awesome buffalo chicken dip that is gone in a blink of an eye every time I make it. I also picked up this large old silver platter to put it on at a thrift store for $10. So i will just make the dip and place it in the brain mold then unmold it when people arrive. Finishing touch, drizzle with franks red hot sauce to look like blood. Wish me luck


Good luck!!  That buffalo chicken dip might work better as everyone I've heard of loves it. I made mine with a shrimp dip - so maybe people just didn't like the shrimp dip. Post pics when you make it!!


----------



## magen16 (Oct 10, 2006)

Regarding syringes and empty IV bags...If you have pets you should ask your vet about ordering you some syringes and having them save you some of their empty IV bags..I lucked out that I married one and he knows to order my 2 boxes of syringes a week before our party and start saving me a few IV bags 

Something new we did last year was have a homemade "Plinko" board and we called it Drinko...We used a CD to release at the top and it hit the pegs on the way down until it fell in one of the 8 slots on the bottom which were all labeled with a specific pre-made shot concoction...People loved this!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

We also had 2 dif play list, started off w the halloween clasics and has everyone became comfortable it was halloween dance then pur on shake yo booty dancing! haha then back to the halloween  it's fun dancing in your little ol world to halloween music )

we always cover our car port and use that as an entertaining area which people love! 

had orange light bulbs in the lights which people loved!

we had a photo chop shop area for people to get photos

made plenty of jello shots will triple that this year!! and we just had them on a few paper plates and sat them around the party so people could help themselves

We used our kareoke machine to do the costume contest which they loved again! we did it as a runway!! picked a few guest to help judge..then with the tie we did a dance off )

what didn't work?? ofcourse there are those ideas that y ou dont get time to do! so i just need to start decorating for the party earlier and earlier! funny how that works out! You would think with each yr we could find a way to make it easier


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah I have a bunch of IV bags and venosets from my vet, my cat had kidney disease so we were using a bag or two a week of sub-q fluids for her for a while, so I just started saving the empty bags. 
I used a few for decorations last year, filled them with fake blood.


----------

